# Free Training from POSA [November]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Please be advised that POSA is providing two free classes in November. All POs are welcome. For more information on the courses, please visit POSA's website, www.posai.org <http://www.posai.org>

November 11, 2004
Tactical Knife Skills for Law Enforcement
Northboro, MA PD, 10am-1or 2 pm
Cost: Free
To register, contact: [email protected]

November 5, 2004
Live Fire Interactive Trainer Seminar
Smith & Wesson Academy, Springfield, MA, 10am-Noon
Cost: Free
To register, contact: [email protected]

This seminar is sponsored by The Canadian Academy of Practical Shooting (CAPS). CAPS makes a simulation training system in which the officer uses his/her own handgun and responds to the scene unfolding on the screen by firing live ammunition when shooting is called for. This is the most realistic form of dynamic simulation training. Attendees will participate in live fire simulations. Bring your handgun and a few magazines of ammunition.


----------

